# I need advice - I am working full time



## jdonahue (Jul 14, 2010)

I am working full time coding for a medical group and recently contracted a part time position remotely. I have put out alot of resumes over the year and a couple of days ago was interviewed for a full time remote position  (contracted hourly). To take the big leap and go strictly remote will be great. Being single with a house pmt and  all the goodies that go with that, it scares me to death to quit a for sure income and go to maybe "we don't have enought work for all this week". And with checking in to the self employed taxes...over 1/3 of the income goes to taxes. 
Any thoughts for this crazy one will be appreciated.


----------



## richminer1 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Research*

I would research the company very carefully, we have a coder in our office who took a part time job, that then wanted her to go full time, but all of a sudden they lost a client and didn't have any charts for her for over two weeks.  She still works for the remote company, but also has a nice warm, full time with benefits chair right across the room from me today.  It would really depend on the company, do they offer any sort of guarantee (in writing) of so many hours that you will be paid no matter what?  It is nice to code from home, but don't discount the fact that contact with other humans in the office can actually be a source of job satisfaction that is missing when working at home, of course if you like your co-workers.


----------



## Lekishak (Jul 16, 2010)

*fall back plan*

I have a remote position with Medassurant and a state job with benefits. I've been with Medassurant for almost 2 years now. I love working from home and wish that I could have that for my only job. The problem is that I don't feel safe to depend on a company that's remote for steady work. I can say for the past two years that I have had steady full time work with the company. But they could start laying off like any other company. My state job for example had us on mandatory furlough days which cut my funds by $200 a month. So it was nice to have the extra job. These days you can't depend on any job, but it's better for me at this point to have 2 in case something pops up unexpected. I wouldn't leave my state gig for the remote until I was sure and comfortable with the remote, if that makes sense to you. How about I'm still kinda scared to leave my state gig because I've become complacent. Thinking if I leave one the other one may go sour and I'm left with nothing. I'll leave somebody when I'm tired of working 2 jobs though.


----------



## jdonahue (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the comments to think about. I appreciate you taking the time to reply.


----------



## christiraub (Jul 23, 2010)

*Looking to do remote*

I am looking to do remote coding and having a hard time. I do not have experience but I am CPC certified. I do have a medical background, I was an X-ray tech for many years then did Insurance physicals for Exam One. I am no longer able to work outside of home because I now care for my Mom. I took the CPC certification class and exam with the understanding that I would be able to do this work from home. Any suggestions on how to get this started? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks Christine


----------



## cordelia (Jul 23, 2010)

Most remote employers prefer to hire coders with at least 2-3 years experience. My understanding for this is that you are on your own (as opposed to an office full of coders you can learn from and ask questions of) and they need to know you will code correctly and accurately. 

Unfortunately the school was half right, you can work from home, it just takes a few years of office working to get there. I think a large majority of the people who went to school or are going now is because they think they can work from home right out of school, which is not true.


----------



## christiraub (Jul 23, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks so much for that info. That is pretty much what I have been finding out. Guess I'll have to figure a way to get some experience in an office. Hopefully my medical background will help me get there a little faster. Thanks again


----------

